# Favorite Brawl characters



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2008)

So who are your favorite brawl characters? 
My fighting line up is wolf, diddy kong, sheik, pokemon trainer, pitt and pikachu... but I like toon link cause he's cool, but never use him.


hows about you?

and I excluded some that didn't need including... if anyone argues for the cause of metaknight you need to be falcon punched.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 31, 2008)

I usually use Wolf, I really love his up taunt *howls*
However, I also love using Snake, he's fairly hard to use effectively, but I love his playing style and have gotten pretty good with him.


----------



## gust (Mar 31, 2008)

out of these.... Olimar.

Although either Lucas, Dedede, or Snake would have gotten my vote first....


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 31, 2008)

Only twenty? Where are the other fifteen?


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 31, 2008)

Right now it's a cross between Fox and Lucario, but that might change once I unlock more players.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 31, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Only twenty? Where are the other fifteen?



Indeed.


----------



## Magica (Mar 31, 2008)

Where's Metaknight? =/


----------



## Dayken (Apr 1, 2008)

Luigi and Snake would like to have a word with you over your incomplete list and the fact that I can't vote for them.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 1, 2008)

L Shaped Tetris Block


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 1, 2008)

Fox FTW i pwn all with him.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 1, 2008)

I think anyone who even remotely knows me could guess why I'd be let down at a list like this... 

*grabs Smash ball* *TAI TEN TSUU!!*


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 1, 2008)

aww, no Mr. Game

he never gets any respect.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 1, 2008)

where is Pit?
this thread is fail without him.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 1, 2008)

Well anyway.. I main Zelda then Snake -> Ike..


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 1, 2008)

Main: Meta Knight

then:  Toon Link
          Pikachu
          Luigi/Mr. G & W


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 1, 2008)

Aw there's no Ike! Ike is my main character, despite the fact that he is quite slow i can use him pretty well. Then Kirby, Link, Fox ,Pit, then Zelda/Shiek


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2008)

Having recently unlocked them all, I often find myself fighting as:

- Ike:  While he's certainly slower than Marth and his Up+Special is a weak recovery move, he was easy to learn (gotta love his punch-kick-SWORD standard combo) and his Side+Special is a good move for side recoveries.  Plus, like Marth he can Counter just about anything, even the Golden Hammer.

- Marth:  For similar reasons, but where faster attacks and a more evasive game are requied.

- Pit:  His attacks are rather limited, but he has good aerial abilities and reflecting projectiles is always a bonus.

I don't seem to use Link as much anymore.

Fox and Falco are both lightweight but useful, I haven't spent much time with Wolf but even though he has a similar moveset they definitely 'feel' different, such as his Side+Special striking at an upwards angle instead of horizontally (great for recoveries), and the surprisingly long range of his side+Smash attack.

I absolutely cannot play as Donkey Kong or King Dedede at all, they are too large and their attacks too slow for me to properly time.  (Though, ironically, I don't have that problem with Bowser)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 1, 2008)

This list is shit. With enough competence you can play well as any character. The other 15 don't 'deserve' to be on the list yet you included Sonic.  You wouldn't believe the things I've seen people do playing as Game and Watch and Metaknight, yet those are supposed to be weak characters. I vote King Dedede, especially because this is the most lame poll in history. 

I edited my post because there are only 20 options. Maybe you should have created a second topic where the rest of the 35 could be selected, but if you're really looking to pay yourself and only your favorite characters tribute that's fine. Because honestly, Snake>Donkey Kong for 95% of the globe.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 1, 2008)

In terms of most to lesser used:

Wario
Luigi
Meta Knight
Ike

I also choose random characters sometimes but the two characters that will never get my love is Olimar (half-assed excuse of a character to implement) and Ice Climbers (They just irritate me).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 1, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Olimar (half-assed excuse of a character to implement)



Yes.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 1, 2008)

Dayken said:
			
		

> Luigi and Snake would like to have a word with you over your incomplete list and the fact that I can't vote for them.



you can only have 20 choices in a poll at once, and luigi is stupid and I just plain forgot snake. 

and metaknight is a peice of shit.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 1, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> and metaknight is a peice of shit.


Say that after a friend has spammed his stupid B tornado move on you for frikkin' ever... >.>

Only way I've found out of that tactic is by grabbing, but only people with ranged grabs like Olimar and Lucas can do that...


----------



## OttahMatic (Apr 1, 2008)

Poll sucks and is unnecessary seeing as some people, such as myself, don't really have a single "favourite".

I use Wolf the most, tie between Toon Link and Ike for second, tie with Lucario and Lucas for third, and Luigi, ROB, Captain Falcon, Jiggs, Olimar and Snake I just play randomly sometimes because I like them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 2, 2008)

I primarily use Peach, Lucas, Pit, Lucario, and Ike...

...See that's why I don't have a definite favourite, although you can say it's Peach since I used her since Melee.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 2, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> CombatRaccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea when I say peice of shit I mean cheap mofo. 
You can also stop that attack with SOME projectiles... not many. Wolf's laser works. but some don't.... waddle dees don't and neither do flame breath attacks. 

yea I really don't like metaknight and I shun anyone who uses him.
Seriously my dog could pick up the controller and play as metaknight and beat a level five, at the least, and she doesn't have thumbs.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess for the sake of actually contributing to the topic, I'll say that my two mains are Dwight Eisenhower and Cap'n Crunch.

Extra points if you know both who I'm talking about and what I'm referancing.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Apr 2, 2008)

WOLF MOFO! I kicked so much ass as him.  I also did pretty well with snake.  I actually managed to steer a rocket inbetween my friends legs and hit him in the crothc.  I was like 'NO KIDS FOR YOU!'


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 2, 2008)

......
Dr. Robotnik


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 2, 2008)

Yoshi! *Eats random SSBB character and puts them into egg*


----------



## Dayken (Apr 3, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I guess for the sake of actually contributing to the topic, I'll say that my two mains are Dwight Eisenhower and Cap'n Crunch.
> 
> Extra points if you know both who I'm talking about and what I'm referancing.



Dwight Eisenhower = Ike. I groaned when the crowd cheer for Ike turned out to be the most famous political slogan of Eisenhower's supporters.

I'd say Captain Falcon for Cap'n Crunch, but somehow I doubt it's that obvious.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 3, 2008)

Dayken said:
			
		

> Dwight Eisenhower = Ike. I groaned when the crowd cheer for Ike turned out to be the most famous political slogan of Eisenhower's supporters.


Well to be fair, it seems that they can't have the cheers be a single syllable (hence why characters like Link have always had a "Go!" or something as part of their crowd cheer instead of just the name like Pikachu or Mario).



> I'd say Captain Falcon for Cap'n Crunch, but somehow I doubt it's that obvious.


Nope, but you were close. It's Olimar, and both were what the characters' names were filtered to during the April Fools prank on the Smashboards. It was truly an epic day. Especially since they made Melee filter to become Brawl and vice-versa.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't go to any Smashboards anymore too many trolls and noobs. Too much like Gamefaqs so I just talk to people over AIM and such now.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I don't go to any Smashboards anymore too many trolls and noobs. Too much like Gamefaqs so I just talk to people over AIM and such now.


I'm mostly just there to get an idea for strategies with the characters I use. Contrary to what the debates there say, Brawl's metagame is still in its infancy, and the fact new and interesting strategies are being discovered as time goes on proves it.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and the Funny Brawl Pictures topic. <3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I hardly play and only play when someone challenges me. CPU got boring and lag is unbearable so its so unfortunate that I lost interest in the game I was waiting so long for and reading so much on.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Apr 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Well I hardly play and only play when someone challenges me. CPU got boring and lag is unbearable so its so unfortunate that I lost interest in the game I was waiting so long for and reading so much on.


How far away are the people you're trying to play with? I know the lag isn't THAT bad unless someone you're playing with is in another continent...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 3, 2008)

Just about everyone is hmm.. three thousand miles away.


----------



## Infinity (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucario. His aerials can somewhat wall of pain. I mean I was playing against with a Wolf lv. 9 CPU last night and I was able to beat him several times with four lives remaining in a five stock match. Knocked him against the side of FD with Lucario's Dair and well... that pretty much killed him even at like 20%...

Makes me wonder if the tournament folk will eventually ban Final Destination because of getting caught under the side...


----------



## AlexX (Apr 3, 2008)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if the tournament folk will eventually ban Final Destination because of getting caught under the side...


From what I've seen, it looks like competative smash players are actually considering to make Final Destination a counter-pick stage because of the new ledges and the fact dodging projectiles is so hard on it due to no platforms existing...


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 3, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> I primarily use Peach, Lucas, Pit, Lucario, and Ike...
> 
> ...See that's why I don't have a definite favourite, although you can say it's Peach since I used her since Melee.



Peach kicked ass in Melee, but she's not nearly as good in Brawl. In Melee, she could do some serious jumping, and in Brawl it's almost like her double jump is nonexistent. Sure, she can float, but if you're knocked off the stage in a downward direction, you're fucked.

I always hated Peach's triple jump.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 3, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Sure, she can float, but if you're knocked off the stage in a downward direction, you're fucked.


I've found that you're usually sent to the side or upwards when it comes to being smashed off the stage, and unless you're at a fairly low %, being spiked downwards is going to kill you regardless of your jumping power.


----------



## GoldAnthro (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucario's my main.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 3, 2008)

My top characters are: 
Pit= Can fly, and i'm good with him.
Fox= 3rd fastest character, fastest character I can control, is a fox =D, and fastest gun.
Wolf= Love the Howl.
Toon Link= I'm a huge zelda game fan =D

 My main of the four would be Pit.

_I'm not so good at the game though. =P_


The characters I hate and would never fight as are MetaKnight and Ike. Ike is way too slow for me and metaknight I just don't like.


----------



## Regist (Apr 3, 2008)

I love Bowser, but wheres the love for Ganondorf?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Peach
2. Metaknight (yes)
3. Diddy Kong
4. Lucario
5. Wolf or Lucas


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 4, 2008)

[size=x-large]*Kirb*[/size]izard is unimpressed with this poll. <(Â¬_Â¬)>


----------



## Kajudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Ike and Ganondorf , of course. Slow, but safe


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 4, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> Kirb[size=x-large]*izard*[/size] is unimpressed with this poll. <(Â¬_Â¬)>



Pokemon Trainer is there.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Pokemon Trainer is there.



Second fav isn't first fav... <( ;_; )>



But, yes, he is there.

*votes*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah it was just a joke cause of the izard part for Charizard  I don't approve of this poll even if my main is there.

Some of the options aren't even capitalized properly and Sheik is spelled wrong..

-Onyx


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Ah it was just a joke cause of the izard part for Charizard  I don't approve of this poll even if my main is there.
> 
> Some of the options aren't even capitalized properly and Sheik is spelled wrong..
> 
> -Onyx



Joke or not, ''twas very relevant and true. =p
Charizard is my second fav behind Kirby, not just in Brawl, but overall. Almost as though my name is no mere coincidence. <(o-o)>


----------



## AlexX (Apr 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Ah it was just a joke cause of the izard part for Charizard  I don't approve of this poll even if my main is there.


Personally, I think it would have been a lot better if it had been seperated into franchises rather than speific characters.


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 4, 2008)

There shouldn't have been a poll in the first place.


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 5, 2008)

Samus pwns with her Ultra-Shot! (or whatever it's called)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 5, 2008)

KalinaEllenberg said:
			
		

> Samus pwns with her Ultra-Shot! (or whatever it's called)



Zero Laser?


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, I played the game once you see (No Wii for me), sampling all the different characters. I have not a clue of to what the specific powers are called.


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 5, 2008)

Kinda sucks that you can only pick one...*grumbles* Oh well.

*checks for her character* Gah! Meta Knight isn't even on here! Blasphemy....>v>

Anyway, here's my top five in descending order:

1)Meta Knight
2)Zelda/Sheik
3)Falco
4)Wolf
5)tie between Luigi and Wario. 

I also enjoy using Snake and Samus, but I'm not nearly as good with them as the characters I mentioned above. They're like screw around characters for me. 

Sadly enough in Melee I always used Link, but now I'm never him. Something about his moves and the way they changed his timing put me off him.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 5, 2008)

My top fighters are:
Lucario
King Dedede
Captain Olimar
Snake
Pokemon Trainer

I wish I could play online... the damn college internet security is too strict to allow gameplay. I can send and receive basic information like screenshots, replays and stages, but nothing more.


----------



## Vitross (Apr 6, 2008)

Well Mine Are:
Zelda/Shiek
Link 
Samus
Fox
Captain Falcon
Yoshi (if I'm feeling lucky ^^)

Provided i don't have brawl and been forced to play it at GS i think it's a pretty good list


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 7, 2008)

So, i've revised my list...

Main: Meta knight

then Ike/Marth
       Toon Link
       Pikachu/Luigi/G&W


also, who thinks meta knight is a weak character? i'll show them a thing or two


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Apr 7, 2008)

> you can only have 20 choices in a poll at once


Ever considered adding "other" to the end of the poll list?


> luigi is stupid


LEAVE WEEGEE ALONE :evil:

Anyway...I pretty much play with whatever the random option gives me, but my three favorites are Luigi, Wario and Zelda. Especially Wario. God I love doing the waft at the end of a match or getting the last KO...


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 7, 2008)

My bro uses Wario specifically to eat items... then he builds up the fart faster and manages to score a KO or two


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2008)

I played through Classic and All-Star modes as Olimar, now while his attacks are most certainly limited, I have to admit those pikmin pack quite a punch in numbers.  I tosserd three or four onto a CPU and they in the two seconds it took for them to shake the little critters off they endured 40% damage.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 7, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> I played through Classic and All-Star modes as Olimar, now while his attacks are most certainly limited, I have to admit those pikmin pack quite a punch in numbers.  I tosserd three or four onto a CPU and they in the two seconds it took for them to shake the little critters off they endured 40% damage.


What pikmin Olimar has with him has a pretty big effect on the best way to fight with him. For example, white pikmin I've found to be the best for latching onto the enemy, as they can really rack up some good damage fast (although with only 4 HP even the weakest characters can kill them with ease...). Blues and purples are the best for going in for the kill (throws especially... Olimar can grab from pretty far away), while yellows are good for combos and getting more vertical distance, and reds are good all-around.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 7, 2008)

Olimar is freakin' awesome


----------

